# nice try mom



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

Mr. Prickles is great about using a litter box but he's an absolute mess with the litter. So, I replaced it with paper towels. Genius I thought... cleaner and he can't fling it all over.

He showed me... he refuses to go on the towels and I woke up to him having dragged the tray in the center of his cage and pooping all around it.

Well played, Prickles...well played. :lol: 

GUess I'll put his litter back.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He He He


----------



## Katis228 (Aug 19, 2012)

LOL! Tricky little boogers, ain't they? :lol: 

Mal was initially pretty good about (mostly) going in her litter tray. But lately she prefers the litter tray for her hedgie stretches....so she does her business on the paper towel in front of her wheel. :roll:


----------



## jholstein11 (Dec 13, 2012)

I have to say, Mr. Prickles is quite the little gentleman. I hold him usually about two hours every evening and he's only messed on me once. I put him in his cage, he goes right to his box and does his hedgie business.

But he was NOT happy about those paper towels. *lol* He must like litter. Little goober...


----------



## momIImany (Oct 14, 2012)

I think Mimzy poops where ever she wants. It's great when its on the wheel or the paper underneath, but she also goes around the wheel, right outside where she sleeps, inside where she sleeps and against the wall where her tunnel is. She doesn't do it in her play area! :lol: And she doesn't poop in her food or water dishes. Alls good!


----------



## Britnee.sto (Aug 9, 2012)

Quillbert refusing to be potty trained he would rather poop everywhere when I take him out side of his cage the poop in his cage. I swear he holds it in untill I take him out of his cage.


----------

